# BBS RM Build, Once Again!!



## golf3737 (Sep 28, 2007)

Hey Everybody, 

So I built a set of RM's a few months ago and because I was soo tied up in the process of building my first set of them, I didn't take any pictures until they were done. It doesn't help that my camera consists of my HTC EVO 4g..lol. Also, I learned my lesson the first time around to not forget to tape off where you don't want paint!! Here are the specs and a few pics of those wheels: 

OEM 15" RMs 
1" Lips 
fifteen52 chrome bolts 
OEM plastic hex caps ionized chrome (my guy who does this is amazing) 
prismatic black metallic powder (90%gloss) 



































I had D90s and I was able to trade for another set of OEM RMs which were believed to have never been split, but actually were 

Here are the specs on these babies: 

OEM 15" RMs 
Tunershop 1" lips for the front 
Tunershop 2" lips for the rear 
Euro Image billet flat caps 
fifteen52 Black Chrome Plated Bolts 
new 3d logos 
prismatic natural white powder (90% gloss) 

New flats with logos 









Breakdown 

















Lips 

















Back from blasting and getting taped up 

























Off to powdercoating, so got some tat work done while waiting:laugh: 









Went to pick them up and saw a double rainbow on the way...what does it mean??


----------



## golf3737 (Sep 28, 2007)

*con't*

Back from powder and assembly time 

































































I will get more pics very soon, but here are two for now..pictures don't do it justice, at least not with my camera..ha! 

















The tires I used are 165/50/15 front 175/50/15 rear.


----------



## golf3737 (Sep 28, 2007)

surprised no thoughts in this forum?


----------



## alextakesphotos (Dec 6, 2006)

no cause everyone knows your a ****ing douche and you dont work on your own ****. ***!


----------



## golf3737 (Sep 28, 2007)

Alex_Mkthree said:


> no cause everyone knows your a ****ing douche and you dont work on your own ****. ***!


Yep....I have no idea what I'm doing...I work on schwinn bikes only:laugh:


----------



## DUTCHswift (Feb 22, 2012)

:thumbup: Added to The Official Wheel Build Almanac & Reference Thread


----------

